# Beach Sharking



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cool pics, do us a favor and hit enter after each pic so its veritcal instead of horizontal.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics Kookmeyer. I know you got more.:takephoto 

It was good to meet you.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea hes got plenty more.. u should try n submit an article to pensacola news journal


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

MAN i MISSED 36 OF THOSE PICS! mAKE SURE YALL SCROLL TOTHE RIGHT, MORE PICS ON THE FIRST POST


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Man fantastic pics, looks like a blast. Thanks for sharing. 



You can go back and edit the first post and bump each photo down.


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

Photos have been posted vertically ? I posted the best photos. Great meeting everybody.


----------



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! Can you send all the ones of me and my mom to my PM box, that would be great  . Definetly Coming Next Time :0


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres the pics we got....

Renee fearlessly kayaking the tuff guys bait out...haa haa...










Bladeco offering hi very litttle support, and Kookmeyer with the camera










Renee and me










Renee Pierce and Brandy










Brandy and Wendy...which by the way, it was there anniversary...don't know how many years. Happy Anniversary guys!










Bowhunter, Assilo??? (he's a commercial diver...just not certified!oke) and Razorback










Bladeco...catfish on?










Paul Pierce, Surfstryker (only one that gave Renee a beer for paddleing baits out...good lookin out Larry! Someones gotta teach the Jay dude some manners!), Wendy, and Reel Easy










Surfstryker, Wendy, Me, Reel Easy, Assilo??, Kookmeyer, Bowhunter, Razorback, and Pierce










Me, Pancho Villa (haa haa...Jess), and Renee










Way too blurry to say who..but people havin fun that you shouldnt a mised!










Wendy, Jennifer, and Murphyslaw










Me, Renee, Niki, and Konz. Thanx for puttin it all together Konz!










wendy, Brandy, Addison, Renee, and me










Jenifer, Renee, me, and Murphyslaw


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I take it from the picts yall didn't catch anything? Had fun though, I'm sure.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *jspooney (8/23/2009)*I take it from the picts yall didn't catch anything? Had fun though, I'm sure.


+1, Did yall catch anything besides a buzz?


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good times... next time i'll bring more beer :bowdown


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not even a run! I think 2 catfish and one bluefish were actually caught?

But caught a full belly of amberj's awsome smoked pulled pork with his homade BBQ sause, other good food, yes, a buzz, and a great time with great friends, and getting to meet a few more wild cats, and me and my girl were the last to leave the beach around 2 am...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not even a run! I think 2 catfish and one bluefish were actually caught?

But caught a full belly of amberj's awsome smoked pulled pork with his homade BBQ sause, other good food, yes, a buzz, and a great time with great friends, and getting to meet a few more wild cats, and me and my girl were the last to leave the beach around 2 am...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked like a good time even though Flavor Clay showed up! He seems to have the magnetic effect of attracting the gangstas and trouble. Must be the new chick! Did Joel(AKA Mr.Pottymouth) behave in front of the kids this time?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

correction.. i had ONE pickup n ket get before i touched the rod :banghead

it was movin slow so im guessin it was a ray


----------



## Xakane (Aug 11, 2009)

We caught a bunch of little catfish. Nothing to get excited about though


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

no glass on the beach...oke


----------

